# Why hunting land disappears



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

http://2presspapers.northcoastnow.c...unt-in-french-creek-business-park-and-beyond/


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Yep, I hope they bust them all.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

While, I feel this guys pain about trespassers. I did a simple search of this guys property and it appears he may be trying to enforce trespassing on property he does not own.


> &#8220;Can we post &#8216;No Hunting&#8217; signs in the business park or at least give these guys maps that show where Rowland&#8217;s property ends?&#8221; Cunningham asked.


Just because he is not hunting does not give him or his neighbors the right to walk dogs, ride horses or walk through the area. They are trespassing not the people with written permission. 
A quick search of this guys property shows a field with just a small piece of woods next to a large piece of woods not owned by him. So why doesn't he just post his own property instead of worrying about posting property that does not belong to him? 
A search of the lady's property shows no sign of a barn, at least, as of the last satellite image.
The entire area is scattered with large tracts of RR property, of which these people probably all trespass on. While embellishing stories about "non-resident" hunters.



> The sometimes-heated discussion did not convince council members to amend Sheffield&#8217;s existing hunting ordinance


Case in point!

AEfishing, Why are you so quick to rush to judgement? Don't you know every non-hunter makes these types of stories up about the best of us.

Erierider, I'm not sure what side you were taking. 

Why hunting land disappears:
1. Slob hunters give us a bad name
or
2. City people move to the country then claim all the surrounding land as theirs.

Which was it?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Takes guts to complain to city council while you are the trespasser and the guys with written permission are legal.

All the rest of the kill story could be just anti hunter hype.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If there is any truth to the fact that hunters are killing deer and only taking the heads, then they are slob hunters. I agree that residents in the area walking dogs, riding horses, and bird watching on land they do not own, and (according to how i interpret the newspaper article) not having written permission, means they are trespassing. The DOW could have two days of educating hunters and writing tickets and the word would get out. Maybe the residents should get photographic evidence of the trespassing and call 1-800-POACHER.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Musk,
I am referring to the hunters just taking the heads and leaving behind the bodies. That area is building up and to do things like that will cause council to overreact and just say "you know what, we are done dealing with the issue of hunters" and just impose a no hunting ordinance. Why just leave the animal lying there?? With all the food pantry options to drop off your venison at there is no reason for this. All it does is cause the problems for the hunters. Really, just use common sense, it goes a long way


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If these hunters are leaving deer and only taking the head, trespassing, killing hawks and owls, shooting up barns, etc.... why is there not a single citation issued from the police or dnr? And why would they just go to council to whine about it? Sounds to me like there's a group of non-hunters that have nothing else to do but ruin a good thing for somebody else. Why wouldn't you call the cops or odnr if somebody's trespassing or shooting up you property? Just doesn't add up....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

It truly sounds like a bunch of Anti's here !!!

I agree call the game warden (there is only 1 for every county as we all know).

It does sound like they may be opening a can of worms on themselves. I too think it sounds like they are the trespassers. Horse people are the worse violators (people bitch about quads) LOL

Headless deer as nasty as that sounds (and I don't condone such a thing) I believe that it's legal to do ? Hawks and owls ? Not sure why anyone would kill those birds they are hard enough to see when I go hunting let alone to kill ?

They have permission slips sounds like they are allowed to hunt there ?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

ErieRider said:


> Musk,
> I am referring to the hunters just taking the heads and leaving behind the bodies.


I figured that was what you were referring to. 

But I'm starting to think no hunting is even worse than these slobs though. I watched a doe get hit on Hayden Run Road just east of I-270 yesterday. It was pretty sad. Car ripped her tail off and she hobbled pretty oddly up toward the only house with trees (everything north of HRR is condo and cut field). She'll just lay down under those spruce and wait for the yotes.


----------

